# Cubase bbcso vienna pro 7



## morgs500 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi I am new to orchestration I am demoing vienna pro 7 but i have run into a problem
I would like to use vienna pro 7 to take some of the heavy lifting from cubase. Maybe
it me because I am unfamiliar with the software but when i load BBC Core library 
in vienna pro i can't load multiple midi patches like i can with Kontakt and would like to build a template
with BBC Core what is the best way of doing this ? Much appreciated


----------



## morgs500 (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry about this post please ignore figured it out


----------

